# New Balance has new product



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I saw today online that New Balance has a new thing, "Oven-Baked Gourmet Loaves" in three flavors. I think you keep them in the freezer and you can thaw it as you need it. I'm thinking I might try it someday because it seems so easy, maybe for an occasional treat to mix with her NB dry food? You just microwave it for a few minutes and its good to go. Right now it's only offered in California, Arizona, Nevada, Hawaii, and Michigan so they don't sell it where I live yet, but if any of you try it let me know what you think. I don't want to ask anyone to ship it to me unless I already have rave reviews from people I trust here to make it worth the effort. Here are the ingredients for the chicken flavor:

CHICKEN LOAF
Chicken, Chicken Liver, Oatmeal, Carrots, Rice, Whole Ground Flaxseed, Canola Oil, Filtered Water, Lecithin, Brewers Yeast, Dried Kelp, Garlic, Natural Hickory Smoke Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Sodium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Copper Sulfate, Niacin, Vitamin A Acetate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Biotin, Sodium Selenite.

I boil Bella chicken as it is, but the reason I'm thinking of trying this is just convience. Bella likes her chicken better when it's warm, so I think she might like this.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I saw today online that New Balance has a new thing, "Oven-Baked Gourmet Loaves" in three flavors. I think you keep them in the freezer and you can thaw it as you need it. I'm thinking I might try it someday because it seems so easy, maybe for an occasional treat to mix with her NB dry food? You just microwave it for a few minutes and its good to go. Right now it's only offered in California, Arizona, Nevada, Hawaii, and Michigan so they don't sell it where I live yet, but if any of you try it let me know what you think. I don't want to ask anyone to ship it to me unless I already have rave reviews from people I trust here to make it worth the effort. Here are the ingredients for the chicken flavor:
> 
> CHICKEN LOAF
> Chicken, Chicken Liver, Oatmeal, Carrots, Rice, Whole Ground Flaxseed, Canola Oil, Filtered Water, Lecithin, Brewers Yeast, Dried Kelp, Garlic, Natural Hickory Smoke Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Sodium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Copper Sulfate, Niacin, Vitamin A Acetate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Biotin, Sodium Selenite.
> ...


Do you mean "Natural Balance?" New Balance makes good sneakers, lol. Is it these things you are talking about: http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/dogformulas/DFRolls.html. If so, I thought about trying them, but Ollie's tummy doesn't do well with foods that have multiple ingredients in them so I was hesitant to try them...wait, no you're talking about these...http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/products/GFLoaves.html but they don't show a picture of them, at least not on my monitor...what do they look like??


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

New Balance......








Long long week. Yep, I meant Natural Balance. I can only see a picture of the box on my monitor, wonder texturally what its like?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We have the Lamb Roll, it arrived yesterday and it looks and smells ok to me. What we did was order it on line from Petco as they have it in stock. I just sliced it into ½" pieces and froze them that way, we bought the 2lb roll. As per usual though Scooby turned his little nose up at it







but Koko will eat anything, he is not fussy at all







I wanted to really get Scooby to eat the Lamb Roll because it's fortified with extra vitamins which is exactly what he needs, oh well hopefully he may eat some eventually








I also ordered a case of their Lamb formula and it has pieces of carrot and potato in it and it smells really nice compared to other canned foods I think









[attachment=20673:attachment]

Woops I see now there is a new one, the frozen loaf, gee it sure looks nice too









I this the one you mean?
[attachment=20674:attachment]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I buy the little sample rolls from Petco. I use them for treats and learning rewards. It smells like beef jerky to me! Ha!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">So is this not a complete food? Do you just add it to the normal kibble as a treat or for extra nutrition?</span>


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> <span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">So is this not a complete food? Do you just add it to the normal kibble as a treat or for extra nutrition?</span>[/B]


The rolls can be used as either food or treats, it is fortified with suppliments and yes Brit it does smell like jerky to me too. I thought it would be good for Scooby with his Fanconi, but so far he isn't interested in the new aroma







Very typical of him though, on the other hand Koko is a garbage bin, and I am sure nothing Scooby won't eat will get wasted


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

The last time I was in DC, I saw a product by Natural Balance. It was at Whole Foods in the freezer section. I don't feed wet food at all, so I didn't try it. Could it be that this is the same thing? I didn't pay that close attention to it though. Next time I go to Whole Foods, I'll check and see. Maybe Whole Foods distributes it nationally through their stores?


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

Those ingredients dont appear to be all natural to me. I also notice garlic as an ingredient.. I dont think garlic is very healthy for Toy pups although I may be wrong, so dont quote me. But I remember hearing 
"If you cant read it dont eat it."


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> We have the Lamb Roll, it arrived yesterday and it looks and smells ok to me. What we did was order it on line from Petco as they have it in stock. I just sliced it into ½" pieces and froze them that way, we bought the 2lb roll. As per usual though Scooby turned his little nose up at it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I'm still giving Zoe the kibble too becaue it looks to me like there are no veggies in the roll. Is that ok or don't they need some veggies too!? I'll be excited to try the frozen food when it comes to Indiana!</span>


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=354670
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I talked to someone at Natural Balance and told them about Scooby needing extra nutrients in his diet and she said the roll is good as either a meal, or treat, or grated over normal diet, it all depends on what you want to do for your dog. She said it's good for convalescing senior dogs as there are vitamins in them.
I just thought I would try it for Scooby so we got the 2lb Lamb roll. He is so picky and it took him a while to actually eat any but he did eventually eat some the other day.
I did get their Lamb in the canned and that has chunks of potato and carrot in it, and it really smells nice, not like most canned foods at all.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> QUOTE(Crystal&Zoe @ Mar 26 2007, 07:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=355666


<div class='quotemain'>


> We have the Lamb Roll, it arrived yesterday and it looks and smells ok to me. What we did was order it on line from Petco as they have it in stock. I just sliced it into ½" pieces and froze them that way, we bought the 2lb roll. As per usual though Scooby turned his little nose up at it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Awww Janet you're such a gem! I'm sorry Scooby isn't crazy for it like Zoe is. I know how frustrating it is & my heart fairly burst when I saw her go after the lamb roll like it was prime rib! LOL It will be so much more convenient for her to eat her food when I want her to. Often when I'm taking her with me for the evening I can't get her to eat before we go & then when we are at my friends home, she gets hungry & isn't content.







I don't feel it's fair to feed her in front of their dog so that's why I don't take her food with me. Hopefully Scooby will LOVE the canned NB. You're right, it does smell nice. Zoe wasn't all that crazy about it but then I just put a minimal amount of it to barely cover the dry kibble. Probably she would have loved it if I just gave her the canned.</span>


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I actually went into Petco yesterday to get the boys their food and ran into a sales rep for Natural Balance. She asked me if I ever tried the rolls... I've seen them but haven't tried them yet. She says you can mix a bit in their food for extra nutrients, as treats or for picky ones, use it to hide their meds in. She also gave me a $2 off coupon for their dry food and a 50cent coupon off the rolls. LOL. AND a a free can of "Chinese take out w/ sauce" Eatables wet food. Which BTW, I gave some to the boys last night mixed with their regular dry food and they went CRAZY. I even tasted it! LOLOLOLOL. Yum. She told me how "DICK VAN PATTEN" has eaten his food (I'm not sure if she meant the Eatables or all his food) in front of people to show just how natural it is. 


hmm hmmm. 
EAT-TABLES!


----------

